# Gorgeous Chenille Hat and Cowl



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG this is so pretty!

http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?m=&style=&yarn=1143&technique=&season=&year=&new=&format=free&products_id=1496


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful,thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow! Thanks!


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

deechilders said:


> Wow! Thanks!


 :thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That is gorgeous. Thanks for posting the link


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful.. thanks for posting..


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link. I love the colour!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow it's fantastic.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Nice, thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Not the usual hat and cowl. This is stunning. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow!! Just eye-catching! Thanks for sharing......


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

lovely! and I think the cat in your avatar and my Cosmo must be siblings separated at birth!


----------



## karno49 (Nov 13, 2014)

Love it but I can't download it!!!


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I have this pattern, downloaded from this site, the only problem is you cannot find this yarn at a reasonable price. So, I did this with another pattern of this designer, substituted yarn, and it just doesn't look the same or hold up the same.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Nice. Thanks for the link.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Loistec said:


> OMG this is so pretty!
> 
> http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?m=&style=&yarn=1143&technique=&season=&year=&new=&format=free&products_id=1496


Yes it is, I got the pattern and I tried it with this beautiful yarn (S. Charles Collezione PANNÉ) but I almost pulled all my hair out!, this was my experience and my opinion...the worst yarn to work with. Slippery as all get out, and it twists horribly, I spent so much more time untwisting than actually knitting!! I frogged the whole thing and will try it with some other yarn.


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Shauna0320 said:


> Thank you for the link. I love the colour!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

It is beautiful...but did you see the price of this wool...Panné. $23.10 per ball. We need 6 balls for the pattern....that makes this béret and cowl $138.60 WOW


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Diane1945 said:


> It is beautiful...but did you see the price of this wool...Panné. $23.10 per ball. We need 6 balls for the pattern....that makes this béret and cowl $138.60 WOW


Substitutes-R-Us


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Gorgeous. Thank you.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Diane1945 said:


> It is beautiful...but did you see the price of this wool...Panné. $23.10 per ball. We need 6 balls for the pattern....that makes this béret and cowl $138.60 WOW


If you want to give it a shot with only 2 colors available, S.Charles Collezione Panne for 8.99 @, (WEBS) 
http://www.yarn.com/
I'd be interested to know how other folks dealt with this yarn while knitting...


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I am unable to open the pattern on my android tablet, will try my office computer tomorrow. Patterns usually download as pdf files, this one came as a zip file.
If I still cant open it I will contact the designer.

As for the yarn, I inherited a huge bag of rust-colored chenille yarn and am hoping it will be a good substitute. Chenille has no stretch, unfortunately, but the texture is so yummy.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I was able to download and unzip the file on my work computer. If anyone else has problems with adobe reader, send me a pm and I will send the file as pdf.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

I hope if I make it I'll look as good as the model. LOL. Thanks for the lovely pattern.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## ScarletB35 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

